# Anonimo dealers in Singapore?



## sandinista

Hey, wondering if any of the forum members in Singapore know of any Anonimo AD over there? There's some Anonimo action on Ebay from Singapore and I am trying to find out if they are legit or not...thank you!


----------



## beebox

Yes there is,

Dickson watch @ Paragon carries them.


----------



## Will

Hour Glass carrys them too...


----------



## sandinista

Thanks guys, hey, do you think this is legit? Ebay seller in Singapore:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ANONIMO-Opera-M...ryZ31387QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Firenze

Don't know this nickname. I don't think the AD do e-bay selling. Maybe it is someone owing a second hand shop, but, again, from the nick, I cannot tell.

What did you eventually decide?


----------



## sandinista

I'm not sure - it's tempting to go for the Ebay deal, but sometimes bargains are more of a hassle. I'm mostly concerned about fakes/replicas, but I think since Anonimo is not a huge luxury product brand, there wouldn't be a fake Hi-dive out there! Thanks for the info!



Firenze said:


> Don't know this nickname. I don't think the AD do e-bay selling. Maybe it is someone owing a second hand shop, but, again, from the nick, I cannot tell.
> 
> What did you eventually decide?


----------



## Darkman

Clearly fake, leave it alone. (I'm the current high bidder, btw.)


----------



## Firenze

sandinista said:


> I'm not sure - it's tempting to go for the Ebay deal, but sometimes bargains are more of a hassle. I'm mostly concerned about fakes/replicas, but I think since Anonimo is not a huge luxury product brand, there wouldn't be a fake Hi-dive out there! Thanks for the info!


Fake anonimos have been spotted on the web. I think there are some posts providing the link of the seller. Yet they were not from e-bay. The one you are interested seems genuine, but I take no responsibility for what I just said!

Good hunt!


----------



## p3l3r

u could try....roy eastern watch in lucky plaza.
they have limited model but if u know what u want they can order one for u...

and i heard they give better discount then other AD


----------



## jitsion

i am going to the Firenze shop in nov. PM me if you need to talk to me.


----------



## DDD3333

The EBay listing seems to have been removed so it looks as though it was dubious. 

Personally, I just do not seem to be able to go the EBay route with used watches, no matter the safeguards supposedly provided. I have bought through the forums however from established sellers as it just seems so much easier to establish credentials, rapport and to receive pertinent information.


----------



## Firenze

It looks like Red Army Watches is the new AD for Anonimo in Singapore. That is what they seem to imply in their facebook page.


----------



## jitsion

Then they will be marking it up significantly?

I come from the Russian watch forum in WUS, been comparing the prices locally and online. very big jump, too much to even justify the servicing,..etc under AD. (My humble opinion)


----------



## jitsion

Firenze, seems like u r right. some1 attended e announcement dinner recently (read from another local forum)


----------



## EK0707

Hi guys, is confirmed, was told by the SA at Red Army that they will be the AD.


----------



## Firenze

Yeah got confirmation from a friend (from the press) who met with David Cypers, when he was in town to launch the new "alliance". Looking forward.


----------



## kimsoon

Hope Red Army Watches will bring justice to Anonimo...personally I am impressed by Dennis's (from Krasnaya branch @ ION) knowledge on watches. I bought my Poljot International watch from him.


----------



## leongkc

It is nice to know I got somewhere to bring to, should mine fail on me soon.


----------



## Sin22

leongkc said:


> It is nice to know I got somewhere to bring to, should mine fail on me soon.


And if it needs to go back to Anonimo it'll disappear without any information for a good long while (i.e. the other thread)

With Anonimo's you don't pick them up for their after sales service. I've met the ADs (Citimax) a number of times especially when I went Anonimo crazy a few months back. Nice people, but still came away feeling less than impressed.

And the longer I had Anonimo's the more disgruntled these days I get with the brand as I feel they had a perfect chance and opportunity to grow and realise a fantastic potential, but lack of truly innovative designs, lack of comparable quality with other brands and overinflated price points are just doing irreparable damage to the reputation.

Sadly, going with Red Army is not a move in the right direction either for the Singapore market. The general impression of pieces sold at Red Army is just not very high either.

Anyhow, apologies for my rant, but if you're still looking, Signature Gallery in OUB Plaza at Raffles place still has stock of some interesting pieces at 50% off. He's a real nice guy too and got me into pens as well.


----------



## leongkc

Sin22 said:


> And if it needs to go back to Anonimo it'll disappear without any information for a good long while (i.e. the other thread)
> 
> With Anonimo's you don't pick them up for their after sales service. I've met the ADs (Citimax) a number of times especially when I went Anonimo crazy a few months back. Nice people, but still came away feeling less than impressed.
> 
> And the longer I had Anonimo's the more disgruntled these days I get with the brand as I feel they had a perfect chance and opportunity to grow and realise a fantastic potential, but lack of truly innovative designs, lack of comparable quality with other brands and overinflated price points are just doing irreparable damage to the reputation.
> 
> Sadly, going with Red Army is not a move in the right direction either for the Singapore market. The general impression of pieces sold at Red Army is just not very high either.
> 
> Anyhow, apologies for my rant, but if you're still looking, Signature Gallery in OUB Plaza at Raffles place still has stock of some interesting pieces at 50% off. He's a real nice guy too and got me into pens as well.


Very interesting insights.
It more or less echoes many other similar sentiments regarding this manufacturer's brand equity and customer service. Similarly, I've been reluctant to purchase another Nimo till I've seen some improvements.... and the prices of the current catalog is well, imho, seem overpriced. Not sure if I'll see another flood of these watches into the grey market again.

Anyway, I'm into pens too. This interest predates my interest in mechanical timepieces.


----------



## primerak

Sin22 said:


> Sadly, going with Red Army is not a move in the right direction either for the Singapore market. The general impression of pieces sold at Red Army is just not very high either.


I have to admit I was surprised by this union but not in a good way. The couple of times I've stopped by the shop they seemed to concentrate on much less exclusive Russian/German brands bordering on novelty. Not sure how they will market or distribute Anonimo but I can't see it fitting in there current retail set-up next to the Vostok's and German catolog cases....


----------



## kimsoon

Received this from Red Army Watches...I'm in their mailing list. RAW is now official distributor of Anonimo in Singapore, Malaysia & Indonesia.


----------

